# Husum



## alter_ego (4. September 2007)

Servus,
habe das Vergnügen die nächsten Wochen oder Monate, während der Woche in Husum zu arbeiten. Wollte mal nach fragen ob es dort auch Leute gibt die mal nach der Arbeit eine tour fahren. Würde mich auch interessieren ob man  sich da auch ein Bike ausleihen kann. Für sonstige Tips bin ich immer dankbar.

Alos lasst was von euch hören

Gruß Pascal


----------



## Christian_74 (5. September 2007)

Was kann man schon in Husum Mountainbiken? Den Deich rauf und runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (5. September 2007)

man könnte ja auch das mountain weg lassen.


----------



## univega_Ht (5. September 2007)

Hi , ob du dir da irgendwo ein bike ausleihemn kannst weiß ich leider nicht .. 

richtiges gelände wirst du da nirgends finden   aber es lohnt sich schon mal ein paar km den deich lang zu radeln ^^

am besten Hsum Dock los in richtung norden über Nordstrand und von da aus weiter in richtung hamburger hallig  


so ähnlich bin ich am letzten we gefahren ....


----------



## nilshei (6. September 2007)

Moin Pascal,
Bikes kannst du in Husum in der Berlinerstr. beim Radhaus Paulsen ausleihen/testen. Ist ein sehr guter Specialized Händler. 
Ein wenig Geländebiken kann man in den Mausebergen Richtung Mildstedt. 

Gruß Nils


----------



## Edith L. (6. September 2007)

univega_Ht schrieb:


> ....aber es lohnt sich schon mal ein paar km den deich lang zu radeln ^^
> 
> am besten Hsum Dock los in richtung norden über Nordstrand und von da aus weiter in richtung hamburger hallig
> 
> ...



Jep, das ist ne coole Nummer!


----------



## alter_ego (7. September 2007)

Sers Leutz,

schon mal merci für die Tips. Muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie an der Nordsee war. Kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## univega_Ht (7. September 2007)

ich denke da bist du hier im mtb forum nicht der einzige 

vorallem weils hier eigentlich kein gelände gibt das es würdig ist mtb tauglich zu sein  

aber auch im flachland lässt es sich gut km fressen..

ich werd am sonntag wohl auch mal wieder eine ausgiebige runde drehen


----------



## Th.S16 (7. September 2007)

Ahoi !

Stimmt , an der Nordsee lässt es sich schlecht biken. Man muss sich schon ins Auto setzen , und ca. 40 km ins nächstgelegene biker-freundliche Revier , den Hüttener Bergen , fahren.
Aber evtl. hat der schon angesprochene Bernd Paulsen (von Radhaus-Paulsen) noch ein paar Tipps auf Lager.....

Gruss
T.


----------



## univega_Ht (7. September 2007)

mit einem rennrad lässt es sich sicher gut biken  

da sind wir hier nur leider im falschen forum


----------



## northpoint (7. September 2007)

Auf jeden Fall wirst Du dann mal richtigen Gegenwind kennenlernen!  
Ist auch eine Herausforderung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (8. September 2007)

war bis jetzt noch nie auf einem rennrad. aber würde ich schon mal gerne ausprobieren.


----------



## univega_Ht (8. September 2007)

northpoint schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wirst Du dann mal richtigen Gegenwind kennenlernen!
> Ist auch eine Herausforderung...



das musste ich heute auch mal wieder feststellen  

aber im norden ist man ja schon etwas abgehärtet


----------

